# primefaces picklist untereinander anordnen



## student_1991 (25. Jan 2013)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte eine Picklist mit Primefaces erstellen. Allerdings habe ich nicht genügend platz, die zwei lists nebeneinandern anzuordnen, d.h. auswahlliste und die gepickte liste sollen untereinander angezeigt werden.

```
<p:pickList  id="sugg" value="#{editProjectData.suggested}" var="user" itemValue="#{user}"
													converter="user" >
										
<f:facet name="sourceCaption">Alle</f:facet>
<f:facet name="targetCaption">Vorgeschlagen</f:facet>

<p:column>
<h:outputText value="#{user.userName}" />
</p:column>

<p:column>
<h:outputText value="#{user.email}" />
</p:column>

</p:pickList>
```

hab nach lösungen im internet gesucht und keine gefunden.


----------



## student_1991 (25. Jan 2013)

weiß keiner eine antwort!??


----------



## Templarthelast (25. Jan 2013)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre, solange Primefaces dafür keine Funktion bereit stellt, die entsprechenden CSS Attribute rauszusuchen und diese dann zu ändern. Also würde ich erstmal die Dokumentation von Primefaces durchgehen und dann mit Firebug oder ähnlichem mir die CSS Struktur anschauen und ein bisschen rumprobieren, bis die 2. Liste unten angezeigt wird.


----------



## Nogothrim (25. Jan 2013)

Das kann die Picklist per Konfiguration auf jeden Fall nicht. Du müsstest dir die verwendeten CSS-Klassen anschauen und diese dann überschreiben. Oder du baust dir aus 2 SelectManyMenus und ein paar Buttons deine eigene Picklist


----------



## student_1991 (29. Jan 2013)

Hm. Danke erstmal für eure Antworten. 
Leider werden meine definierten CSS-Attriute beim rendern nicht übernommen. :-(


----------



## Templarthelast (29. Jan 2013)

Hast du die Attribute mit !important versehen? Ansosnten musst du die CSS-Klassen von primefaces überschreiben.


----------



## student_1991 (29. Jan 2013)

Ohne deine Antowrt zu lesen bin ich gerade auf die Idee im Internet gestoßen. Kannte diese Möglichkeit garnicht;-)
Hab nun die Picklist einfach kleiner gemacht und die größe verändert:
width: 85px !important; ;-)
jetzt sieht alles hübsch aus. 
danke nochmal!


----------

